# Darrell's June flower beds



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

'Honey Lime' oakleaf hydrangea viewed through 'Purple Diamond' loropetalum


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

That's an amazing looking garden. How much time do you spend planting annuals every year. For me that's the exact opposite of what I want haha. Sure they look pretty but they cause more work the next year when I need go plant them again haha.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

I hate annuals, too much work. But for those that do put the work in you can get amazing results. Really well done, looks amazing!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks really nice @Darrell

I LOVE annuals. They give color all season that you can not get otherwise. Work yes. Reward YES.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

My goal is a mixture of evergreen shrubs, deciduous shrubs, perennials, and annuals. Annuals give more months of color than any of the above. But you don't have to plant all annuals, it's not too hard. In these front flower beds, it took about two hours to plant the majority of the annuals.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Brent T (Oct 23, 2017)

All of it looks amazing.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

^^^^ this


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Largest Brunerra I've ever grown.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

A beautiful variety of colors you have there!


----------

